
Ask HN: “Are you sure you want to leave this page?” - SmkyMt
I used to regard such alerts as confirmation of the worthlessness of anything I read on the given web site.  Now it seems a staple of some otherwise fairly thoughtful .coms (e.g., telegraph.co.uk) Has someone in a position of (marketing) influence decided this is potent avenue to viewers&#x2F;advertisers?
======
al2o3cr
I find those popups a highly-effective call to action - where the "action" is
"click the close button for the tab".

------
pwg
If you install and run NoScript in default deny mode, you will seldom ever be
bothered by those horrible UI abominations.

